

On the Internet, a university without a campus - ph0rque
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/01/25/technology/university.4-415520.php

======
ph0rque
This is very similar to the (eventual) grand vision I had for ezLearnz, a
project I worked on for a while. What is interesting is the revenue model:
$15-$50 for enrollment to a given course, and $10 to $100 for the exams. (I
assume this is on a per-course basis.) With my project, we were considering a
$9.99/month tuition, regardless of the number of courses one takes or how long
it takes to finish a given course.

~~~
tokenadult
That is an interesting business model. Because my oldest son is in the
Stanford University EPGY Online High School

<http://epgy.stanford.edu/ohs/>

at the moment, I'm curious about the social model of the online college even
more than I am about the economic model. The article refers to

<http://www.cramster.com/>

as an example of a successful online community. I get the impression that any
online education provider will be successful or not largely to the degree that
it builds a student community (and, for minor learners subject to compulsory
instruction laws, a parent community too).

~~~
ph0rque
> I get the impression that any online education provider will be successful
> or not largely to the degree that it builds a student community (and, for
> minor learners subject to compulsory instruction laws, a parent community
> too).

Very much agree. One feature we thought up was (partially) refunding tuition
fees for those students who create content to help fellow students (or those a
class/chapter/unit behind them).

~~~
tokenadult
_One feature we thought up was (partially) refunding tuition fees for those
students who create content to help fellow students (or those a
class/chapter/unit behind them)._

That's a very interesting idea. I've been looking for learning environments
that encourage learners to be collaborative rather than cut-throat
competitive.

------
apstuff
Why is it a good idea to charge the 2B+ people around the world earning $2 a
day the equivalent of a week's wages to enroll in a class and the equivalent
of a month's wages to take a test?

~~~
Shamiq
A relatively equivalent question to ask is why does my University costs are
equal to nearly 1.5x the Avg US yearly salary?

It's an investment, like property, that can't easily be foreclosed on.

------
ph0rque
From another article, this is the website of the venture:
<http://www.UoPeople.org>

------
omouse
Does it have to be a non-profit?

